# Can I die yet ?



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

I have always told myself, I am fine with dying, it's a part of life. But I feel like I'm on the verge of death or insanity 24/7. I constantly feel like I'm waiting to die. There is a overwhelming feeling of being trapped in purgatory. I forget what time it is, I can never stay in the moment. I always ask myself , where am I ? There is this feeling of death looming over me. I keep waiting to just finally die. It feels like that would be the best part of all this. Does anyone feel the same way or am I going crazy ?


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

jamesr said:


> I have always told myself, I am fine with dying, it's a part of life. But I feel like I'm on the verge of death or insanity 24/7. I constantly feel like I'm waiting to die. There is a overwhelming feeling of being trapped in purgatory. I forget what time it is, I can never stay in the moment. I always ask myself , where am I ? There is this feeling of death looming over me. I keep waiting to just finally die. It feels like that would be the best part of all this. Does anyone feel the same way or am I going crazy ?


Yes I feel that way. I often feel like I am trapped in purgatory. You aren't alone. Hang in there. You're not going crazy.. life is just out of sorts.. do you take meds or go to therapy?


----------

